# Goldfish Tricks



## Ace (Mar 16, 2010)

I have some empty tanks and I might get a goldfish. Now, I plan on trying to train it fish tricks  Thoughts?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

We had a popular thread here once on that subject, and I think it had a link in it to a place where you could actually buy a goldfish training kit.
Anyway, go for it! Trained goldfish make nifty pets for may years.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

i dont know if it works.....goldfish are rumoured to have a memory span of 3 seconds.....how much of that is true i cant say.


----------



## Ace (Mar 16, 2010)

Zakk mythbusters tested that and it's not true. They taught golfish to swim though a maze like thing.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

cichids are smarter than carp, but both are amazingly food motivated. I bet both could do as well as chickens.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

any fish will swim through a maze if there is food at the other end. doesnt prove they have a short memory.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They remember food and nets. Feed them in a certain spot, or while holding a object, they will show you they remember. Every fish is easy to catch once, then they vanish at the sight of a net, even if its been a couple of years. There are videos of trained fish on the web. Some fish are brighter than others, the bigger, longer-lived fishes tend to be brighter. Certainly you have longer to train them.


----------



## Ace (Mar 16, 2010)

Zakk said:


> any fish will swim through a maze if there is food at the other end. doesnt prove they have a short memory.


It started out with food at the end but that the fish started swimming through it without food on the other end of the tank. They remembered were the food was going to be.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

The R2 fish school kit will teach your pet to "play basketball'', swim through a tub and stuff like that. Goldfish have atleast 3 months of memory, I read a story that this aussie did a project where he taught his goldfish to come get the food when a light blinked..took a bread and 3 months later he tried it again and it still worked.


----------



## shaycorl (May 17, 2010)

You can't really learn that way what i will suggest just go to you tube and using search train or teach gold fish you can find as many millions of videos which can give you batter understanding about how you can go about training your fish.


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

Just remember goldfish need lots of room.


----------

